# GWT 2.5 und GWT-Maps 3



## GwTandgoogle (17. Nov 2012)

Hey Ho, 

hat damit jemand Erfahlrung?

Ich habe heute das Beispiel-Programm von:

GettingStarted - gwt-google-maps-v3 - GWT wrapper for google maps api v3 - Google Project Hosting

gemacht und bekomme dabei eine Fehlermeldung mit der ich absolut nichts 
anfangen kann und es im Web nichts zu finden gibt:


```
onModuleLoad() threw an exception
Exception while loading module package.View. See Development Mode for details.
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source) at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ModuleSpace.onLoad(ModuleSpace.java:405) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.OophmSessionHandler.loadModule(OophmSessionHandler.java:200) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.processConnection(BrowserChannelServer.java:526) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.BrowserChannelServer.run(BrowserChannelServer.java:364) at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source) Caused by: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError at com.google.gwt.maps.client.MapOptions.(MapOptions.java:40) at package.View.onModuleLoad(View.java:31) ... 9 more Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Deferred binding failed for 'com.google.gwt.maps.client.impl.MapOptionsImpl' (did you forget to inherit a required module?) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.GWTBridgeImpl.create(GWTBridgeImpl.java:53) at com.google.gwt.core.shared.GWT.create(GWT.java:57) at com.google.gwt.core.client.GWT.create(GWT.java:85) at com.google.gwt.maps.client.impl.MapOptionsImpl.(MapOptionsImpl.java:31) ... 11 more Caused by: java.lang.IncompatibleClassChangeError: Found interface com.google.gwt.core.ext.typeinfo.JClassType, but class was expected at com.google.gwt.jsio.rebind.JSWrapperGenerator.generate(JSWrapperGenerator.java:276) at com.google.gwt.core.ext.IncrementalGenerator.generateNonIncrementally(IncrementalGenerator.java:40) at com.google.gwt.dev.javac.StandardGeneratorContext.runGeneratorIncrementally(StandardGeneratorContext.java:657) at com.google.gwt.dev.cfg.RuleGenerateWith.realize(RuleGenerateWith.java:41) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.StandardRebindOracle$Rebinder.rebind(StandardRebindOracle.java:79) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.StandardRebindOracle.rebind(StandardRebindOracle.java:276) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ShellModuleSpaceHost.rebind(ShellModuleSpaceHost.java:141) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ModuleSpace.rebind(ModuleSpace.java:594) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.ModuleSpace.rebindAndCreate(ModuleSpace.java:464) at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.GWTBridgeImpl.create(GWTBridgeImpl.java:49) ... 14 more
Plugin failed to connect to Development Mode server at 127.0.0.1:9997
Follow the underlying troubleshooting instructions
```


----------



## gman (18. Nov 2012)

> at package.View.onModuleLoad(View.java:31) ... 9 more Caused by:
> java.lang.RuntimeException: Deferred binding failed for 'com.google.gwt.maps.client.impl.MapOptionsImpl'
> (did you forget to inherit a required module?)



Diese Meldung legt nahe das du noch etwas in deiner *.gwt.xml eintragen musst (
	
	
	
	





```
<inherits .../>
```
).



> at com.google.gwt.maps.client.impl.MapOptionsImpl.(MapOptionsImpl.java:31) ... 11 more Caused by:
> java.lang.IncompatibleClassChangeError:
> Found interface com.google.gwt.core.ext.typeinfo.JClassType, but class was expected



Diese Meldung sagt mir leider so auch nichts.


----------



## GwTandgoogle (18. Nov 2012)

Nene, die inherits sind alle da. Wie gesagt, es ist das Beispiel 
von dem Link den ich oben gepostet habe. In den Kommentaren
steht das mehrere Menschen seltsame Ergebnisse bekommen
aber nicht alle. Und keiner hat eine Lösung dafür ^^

Deshalb vesuche ich es hier ^^


----------



## GwTandgoogle (18. Nov 2012)

Da hat einer geschrieben, man soll die Source-File der GWT-Maps3.jar
in ein neues GWT-Projekt laden und dann nochmal neu als jar exportieren.
Soll dann angeblich funktionieren.

Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie ich ein Projekt mit den Source-Files einer
.jar erzeuge. Weiß das vielleicht jemand?


----------

